# Omelette Easy Pro Pan



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

There are tons of omelette pans on the market, I never really cared to buy one as I have no problem whipping omelettes out of a regular nonstick pan.

One of my mom's friends knows I like to cook and gave me one of these as a present for doing her a favor.










I figured "why not" and opened it up a few days later and figured id give it a try just for laughs. I was expecting it to at least be semi-functional, but I ended up with a complete disaster on my hands.

The "flaps" that are supposed to lift the sides of the omelette work, but the omelette slid underneath these flaps as they lifted to fold the omelette. The omelette was now stuck to the bottom of the pan that is underneath the flaps. I have a crisis on my hands as I have to use one hand to keep the button pressed to keep the flap up, lest I let go and have it squish the eggs, causing more of a mess.

So with one hand, I reached into the drawer nearest to me to find a spatula and try my best to salvage this mess. I tried my best, but ended up with this. This pan gets a -2/10 (note the negative) on my scale, as it fails at omelettes, and I've had better scrambled eggs as well. To go against the website's claims, this does not make the "perfect omelette every time" and is definitely not worth $10.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What a mess!

It's really too bad that a great many inexperienced home cooks will buy something like this rather than learn to make an omelet in a normal, non-stick pan. There are videos on YouTube to show one how to do this. The extra benefit is that you don't waste $10 on a piece of junk that's a 'unitasker', as Alton Brown would say.

If you really want one, just wait a few months. They'll show up in stores like Goodwill or Salvation Army (resale) stores.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Like this one will be very soon.

It was not easy to clean either. It is not as "nonstick" as it should be. There are gears/crevices that egg can get into that makes it quite difficult to clean. I spent a good 2-3 minutes cleaning this thing as opposed to 10 seconds for a normal non-stick pan.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

lOOKS LIKE A DUST PAN TO ME!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Ed you're my brother, but you lack a dirty mind.

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm at a loss for words. I can't figure out why some design firm thought that that thing would be a great convenience. You still have to know how to make an omelette and, I would suppose, the extra layer of metal for the "folding ears" would increase cooking times.

I don't get it.


----------

